

Jimmy Wales on Apple Model: 'very dangerous and something I'm concerned about' - taylorbuley
http://www.pcworld.com/article/216768/apple_threatens_open_internet_wikinews_founder_charges.html

======
catechu
Not to divert attention from the point he's making, but is that a MacBook he's
using in the article picture?

